# A Great Article for Those Who Will Avail Hostel Facility.. Especially Who Are Going for NUST



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Although the writer is nustian but still students of other colleges/universities can have an idea about what things they must take for hostel. 
Article NAME:
Setting off for NUST? Stop!

OH YES! You got your joining letter from your favourite school of bla bla science and taa taa engineering of NUST and you are most anxiously waiting to leave for Islamabad! Brought up in a different city and “special” environment, you are now all set to become a hostel resident at Islamabad the beautiful! Hostel life… independence… azaadi is just a few day away now! No more family restrictions and your state of mind is very much like the YLC’s slogan “Suno k main jawan hoon”







But before you leave for your new destination NUST, you have to pack up your stuff and get set! Packing up your luggage and deciding what to keep and what not is an interesting question freshers are often seen asking! But if you are wise enough, I will advice you to stop reading here and do something better, this is only for those who have been asking for it since so long.Managing the luggage within the weight limits particularly when you are travelling by air is a big concern. You have to keep everything important in and also not to pay the extra money for it. So for the list of things to keep, here you go:
*
Clothes:* Keep a good stack of them so that you never run out of it, if laundry man turns up lazy. General Guidelines for clothes have been uploaded on SEECS website, and is everything that lies under the decency norms. I’ll suggest guys to keep more jeans rather than dress pants as you can use them for weeks and without an iron and they’ll still look good! Tees are always allowed but you have to take care that it does not have anything offensive written or printed. Don’t forget at least five pairs of socks else your room mates will surely not like you much














You can leave up you cardigans, sweaters, coats, shawls, mufflers, gloves, woollen socks and get them on Baqra-Eid vacations, as winters start as November ends.
*
Books and Study Material*: Books are an important part of your luggage stay at NUST no matter how cool you appear to be, you’ll be needing them at end semester exams! You’ll be told about your course books when you join the particular NUST school or college and there’s always a book fair in the first month, so you can buy them up there. About notebooks and other stationary, you can go up to Metro or D Watson to buy the stuff at the start of each semester. No need to carry all the stuff in your luggage. You could buy or bring (now whatever you are going to do) paper tape, transparent tape, stapler machine n pins, punching machine, A4 papers stack/assignment sheets, registers, 5/6 partitions notebook (each for each course u r taking that semester), pointer/ball point/ gel pens (or whatever u use for writing; better take the whole packet cause you always have a borrowing material in your classroom), etc for much peaceful study work.If you are taking an engineering drawing course, you may need to buy french curves, compass box too.
*
Desktop or Laptops:* Computer is a must need with your stay at NUST or any university. With the question to carry it in first semester there could a difference of opinion. If you are having a Introduction to Computers course, Engineering Drawing or some similar stuff, you’ll be needing it. Deciding between a desktops or laptops is an important decision. If you are short on budget, you can buy a desktop. There’s no need to buy laptops. Desktops give you best specifications in less money, the only disadvantage is that you cannot carry it all the way to your classroom. No worries. you can buy it in your third or final year. Before that you dont need a laptop! (personal opinion) If you can afford, go ahead! The world is yours!Some parents are much worried about safety of their children’s belongings. You can bring desktop/laptop in the Baqra-Eid break, if you wish not carrying to your first trip to NUST. Do keep the basic computer software like Windows, MS Office etc with you! Your computer can any time go crazy! If you are bringing a desktop do remember to carry a TP-LINK wifi connection USB or card for enabling the Internet in it. Card is found to be more reliable and performing than usb.
*
Go to Departmental Store: *You can go to Metro or D-Watson or Cosmo for buying the necessities in one go. Metro will me most cheap, located nearby. A taxi driver will charge about Rs. 70-90 for one way trip. D Watson and Cosmo are located in F-10 but will be a little costly than metro. You can buy up your monthly required numbers of deodorants, shampoo, soaps, toothpastes, gel, perfumes, chocolates, biscuits, snacks, tea bags etc. all from there. Please don’t carry with your luggage. Do make a list of things you need before you leave to shop else you will be lost in then end and waste your time too. Do buy a good amount of snacks and biscuits to sustain for a week because you will no longer get late night food and hostel pizza delivery is not allowed.
*
Must Keep: *Don’t forget to keep your Scientific Calculator, pillow, blanket, bed sheets, Water Glass, Electric Kettle (If you are tea crazy), USB, RW-CDs, Sun glasses and cap (if you do not need much Vitamin D), Wrist Watch, Mobile Charger, Combs/brush, towel, earphones, key chain, an air tight plastic box (for making noodles), plastic spoon and plates (for late night parties and mess delivery deals), basic medicines (Ponstan, panadol, disprin will do), dettol, some cotton, needle and thread (u often need things unexpectedly), mini tool box or at least screw drivers ( I helped my room lock with it once), steel scale ( 4 multi-million jobs) and the list goes on and on! Better discover it with experience.








*
Reaching NUST: *If you have reached Islamabad, your next assignment is to get to NUST. If you are coming from Daewoo, it’s nearest to NUST. Taxi driver will ask more money but you must negotiate. From Islamabad airport, Metro Cab charges 350 or 450 most probably and yellow cabs in airport compound round 100 rupee less. If you manage to survive through them and get out to the main road, you can get a taxi in around 200 as well (subject to your bargaining skills). From Rawalpindi railway station, the taxi drivers (taxis parked inside the railway parking area) charges Rs. 400 and Rs. 300 if you manage a taxi from outside the parking area. Yellow cabs are not allowed inside NUST in general days, but we hope there’ll be some sensible adjustments for a day or two.Remember the tags for reaching NUST: _Sector H-12, Naee university, Kashmir Highway, National Police Academy, G-11 signal se left, Police Academy k gate k saamne, Army ki university. Chacha koi pehli baar nahin aarhe__








_​*Eat out:* If you are planning to eat out in Islamabad, there are many place to go (mentioning nearby). In F-11 Markaz you have Subway, Masooms Cafe, 24 hours (aka BNS) , Heleem Ghar. In F-10 Markaz you have Pizzahut, KFC, Haji, Jahangir, Sufi, Taimoori Roll Paratha (aka TRP), Hyderabadi Chatkhare, McDonalds. In Karachi Company (G-9 Markaz) you have Rahat, Italian Pizza and many desi hotels and dhabas to eat out.F-10 is best to eat. Taxi fares vary from 80 to 120.If you are planning to eat out in Islamabad or Pindi, there are many place to go (mentioning nearby). In F-11 Markaz you have Subway, Masooms Cafe, 24 hours, Heleem Ghar. In F-10 Markaz you have Pizzahut, KFC, Haji, Jahangir, Sufi , Taimoori Roll Paratha (aka TRP), Hyderabadi Chatkhare, McDonalds. In Karachi Company (G-9 Markaz) you have Rahat, Italian Pizza and many desi hotels and dhabas to eat out.F-10 is best to eat. Taxi fares vary from 80 to 120.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

for lhr? specially for those who are going to akhtar saeed


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

Also for LMDC


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

no reply


----------

